# Anyone with any experiance of oscillator's?



## Lltfdaniel (Dec 12, 2007)

To Whomever,

Comeing from someone who wants to know, where to find such a device or know such device or near it that matchs my criteria but first i have to find that critical component because i can not seem to find it, what i am on about is a sensor activateing electric signaling/pulseing, do you know of such a thing, because i do not know much about this , but i know more about computer software then this,

so i can better understand how to plan and construct and publish the finished plan product for free on the internet such as this device, but some people have grown quite hardened on this particular matter or can't answer email's.

Thank you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxG9GUp_1Tw


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Can you repeat the question? I have no idea what you are asking!

Frank


----------

